# Panther Grouper can't keep food down



## Michael W (Mar 29, 2014)

. Size of tank? 150 g

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 20
d. pH, KH and GH? 8.2, dKH 10, ?
e. Test kit? API Reefmaster

3. Temperature? 78

4. 5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 11 yrs

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? Panther Grouper (7 yrs), Racoon Butterfly (6 years), Yellow-tail damsel (8 yrs), Cleaner Wrasse (2 years), Maroon Clown (6 months -- replaced original stock Tomato of 11 yrs :-(), Mandarin (4 yrs), Lawnmower Blenny (new guy -- 2 weeks)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Algae -- Macro and Hair, very little in tank
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Oolite sand, varied 0 - 2 inches deep
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Rock and Live Rock

9. a. Filtration? LR, Skimmer, Activated Carbon, Mechanical, and Wet Dry plus some algae in sump for Nitrates
b. Heater? Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? T5s, 11:00 - 10:00, 1 hour LED Moonlight
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Passover through high window, no more than 15 minutes on any section

11. a. Water change schedule? 5 - 10% weekly
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? RO
d. Water conditioner used? No
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Weekly

12. Foods? Formula 1 and 2, Krill, Squid, Plankton, Brine
How often are they fed? 2 X a day -- small feedings

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? He can't seem to keep anything down -- almost like a blockage. Eats Krill and then spits it back out. Tried using gel-bound brine as a 'softer food" and he ate it heartily, then spit it back up 2 minutes later. All other food is too small for him now.
b. Appearance of poop? Yes
c. Appearance of gills? Good

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? Historically, garlic and antibiotics for tangs but nothing else.
b. What meds were used? None

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. 

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz2xKMLhnk2


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you tried soaking the food in garlic extract, this is something that may entice him to eat.

Try some silverside cut into small pieces if you can get them, also live ghost shrimp can sometimes get them to eat.


----------



## Michael W (Mar 29, 2014)

He is eating, voraciously. He just can;t seem to swallow the food and spits it back up. He spends time extending his jaw as wide as he can like he trying to "hock a loogie". I'm concerned he has some sort of blockage or digestive issue.





Tazman said:


> Have you tried soaking the food in garlic extract, this is something that may entice him to eat.
> 
> Try some silverside cut into small pieces if you can get them, also live ghost shrimp can sometimes get them to eat.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

This might be utterly ridiculous (and forgive me if it is) but can you catch him and look in his mouth to see if there is anything stuck?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

It can't keep food down wich means there is blockage or internal organ issues ,most likely intestinal. Might need to take a recent fecal sample to check out bacterial content.
Not sure if that is available at your Local Fish store.


----------



## Michael W (Mar 29, 2014)

SeaHorse said:


> This might be utterly ridiculous (and forgive me if it is) but can you catch him and look in his mouth to see if there is anything stuck?


 Interesting thought -- I've come close to seeing straight down his gullot so I might give at least looking/photographing the inside of him. Since he can open his mouth like a snake, it gives a pretty clear view.

Also, I'm not sure the LFS (2) offer medical evaluations/culture services.


----------

